# Woo-Hoo! I finally got my diesel.



## Hu99 (Aug 29, 2010)

I finally got fed up with the wait for my much promised 335d and I couldn't be happier.


----------



## railroader (Apr 12, 2010)

Let me be the first to congratulate you Hu 99 on the new car! Don't worry about the creeping fuel prices, etc...these cars are so fantastic, you will hopefully hardly notice. And, _enjoy the torque!_:thumbup:


----------



## KarlB (Nov 21, 2004)

congrats on the new ride-- even if it is a lessor diesel:thumbup:


----------



## magbarn (Jan 28, 2003)

Congratz, but why were you even seriously looking at 335d's? I've test driven a ML350 bluetec and it's definitely snooze material. A m-sport 335d is entirely different vehicle. Even in the E350 bluetec that mb motor is nowhere near as responsive as Bmw's diesel.


----------



## dunderhi (Dec 10, 2006)

From my experience MB makes decent SUVs. Congrats. :thumbup:


----------



## Snipe656 (Oct 22, 2009)

I am just curious why you went with an SUV over a sedan?


----------



## Flyingman (Sep 13, 2009)

An ALMOST less than satisfied customer. HU, haven't you ever seen the Art Linkletter show where they put some cookies out in front of a kid and say if they don't eat it, they can get more a little later? Most kids eat it then and now while those that wait get rewarded.

They did further studies of these same kids later in life and found that those that could wait, went on to be very successful in life. As you have indeed purchased a MB, you have obviously succeeded in life.

But will you be satisfied?:dunno:

You may never know for sure.


----------



## bimmerdiesel (Jul 9, 2010)

Good looking car. Congrats

Is this replacement for 335d or is it still on order?


----------



## anE934fun (May 10, 2008)

Flyingman said:


> An ALMOST less than satisfied customer. HU, haven't you ever seen the Art Linkletter show where they put some cookies out in front of a kid and say if they don't eat it, they can get more a little later? Most kids eat it then and now while those that wait get rewarded.
> 
> They did further studies of these same kids later in life and found that those that could wait, went on to be very successful in life. As you have indeed purchased a MB, you have obviously succeeded in life.
> 
> ...


Actually, every time a 335d blows past him, OP will be saying to themselves, damn... I could've had a BMW d.... :angel: The OP just got munched by the dealer not having a production slot for the order and then stringing the OP along.

The analogy of the cookie now versus two later is very applicable. In any event, congrats to the OP. Hopefully you won't miss the BMW d too much.


----------



## Snipe656 (Oct 22, 2009)

Flyingman said:


> An ALMOST less than satisfied customer. HU, haven't you ever seen the Art Linkletter show where they put some cookies out in front of a kid and say if they don't eat it, they can get more a little later? Most kids eat it then and now while those that wait get rewarded.
> 
> They did further studies of these same kids later in life and found that those that could wait, went on to be very successful in life. As you have indeed purchased a MB, you have obviously succeeded in life.
> 
> ...


I meet the description of the kids who eat the cookie right away when looking at my BMW purchase. What sucks is I did not even get an actual cookie out of the deal  Although the dealer I go to for service these days does have free cookies and other treats in the little waiting area.


----------



## bryan nyatome (Feb 22, 2011)

*x5 bleeding*

just bleed as normal like the 3 series


----------



## windammer (Oct 30, 2010)

Congrats you will not be disappointed. I had 07 ML 320 loaded and loved it...still miss it actually. Now I have an 2011 D. The D is a great car too but for me the MB was better. Keep in mind totally different cars and the D is much more fun and has more raw performance. But then it has less space, no 4motion, less comfort fewer toys etc: etc. Not that I am complaining I am not because everything is a compromise. The D was many many thousand less too. I seached for and bought a low mileage Jeep cherokee with the MB diesel engine and while certainly not a MB between the two of them I am very happy. My wife who is a lead foot prefers the D and drives the hell out of it.


----------



## bayoucity (Jun 11, 2010)

Flyingman said:


> An ALMOST less than satisfied customer. HU, haven't you ever seen the Art Linkletter show where they put some cookies out in front of a kid and say if they don't eat it, they can get more a little later? Most kids eat it then and now while those that wait get rewarded.
> 
> They did further studies of these same kids later in life and found that those that could wait, went on to be very successful in life. As you have indeed purchased a MB, you have obviously succeeded in life.
> 
> ...


I'm the kid that is still waiting for 530d /or 535d. :str8pimpi


----------

